# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Zërat e çjerrë

## riza2008

*Zërat e Çjerrë....

Sa neveri ky zë i çjerrë.
Ditën dhe natën i njëjti tingull.
Edhe pse s'haet,të vjen për të vjellë,
Nga aroma e keqe që lëshon i ndrydhur.

Ndotje akustike,ndoshta është pak.
Ulërimë egërsirash në xhungël.
I dëgjoj e iki me vrap,
Dhe lugina ma sjell zërin të trubmullt.

Përballem me të, i pa friksuar,
Ua njof zërat me kilometra larg.
Ah! Zërat e çjerrë,zërat e helmuar,
Ikin e çfaqen si fantazma prapë.

Me selektone në vesh eci rrugës.
Të mbroj daullen se mos më çpohet.
Ta ruaj të freskët dëshirën e muzës
Dhe vargu i lirës mos të ngatërrohet.

U them: Mjaft me zëra të çjerrë!,
Kthehuni në orgjinalitet.....
Kjo kohë juve u ka përmjerrë
Dhe nuk e dini pse çirreni as vetë.*

----------


## riza2008

* 

Njerzit nxjerrin zëra.....

Njerzit nxjerrin zëra,
Zëra të hollë,zëra të trashë.
Nga goja i nxjerrin të tëra,
Tërfilin,zambakun dhe bykun me kashtë.

Njerzit nxjerrin zëra
Dhe për këtë ndjehem mirë.
Zëra kaposhi mbi plehra,
Zëra çaroshi të ngjirrë.

Njerzit nxjerrin zëra,
Zëra të urtë e zëra të marrë.
Disa të çpojnë si gjilpëra,
Të tjerët,piratë të pa parë.

Njerzit nxjerrin zëra,
Zëra thëllëze,bilbili.
Këta mposhtin dhe drëra,
Për këta shkruaj,s'më dridhet syri.

Njerzit nxjerrin zëra,
Zëra të çjerrur,zëra të ngjirrë.
Zëra që lehin mbi kërma,
Zëra që sjellin errësirë.

Njerzit nxjerrin zëra
Dhe unë nxjerr,kuptomni mirë.
Zërat që dalin nga zemra,
Gjëmojnë dhe vetes ja rrisin fuqinë.*

----------


## riza2008

*Në një podium.......

Në një podium disi të lartë,
Ç'far të shikosh,ç'far të dëgjosh.
"Pëllasin" burrat,gërthasin gratë
Të gjith' në kor nga lart gjer poshtë.

Sa vetkënaqen me zërat gjyma,
Sa përkëdhelen kur oshëtin,
Të gjith po hiqen "burra" trima,
Të gjith' po çirren për vëndin tim.

Ca zëra miza të ngec tek qypi,
Ca cicërojnë si një gjinkallë.
Disa të tjerë të ngjirrë tek fyti,
Gumzhijnë,gumzhijnë nëpër Tiranë.

Këta janë zërat e vendit tim,
Zëra të stisur,modifikuar.
Ja vlen të bësh çdo kompozim,
Me tromp,kitarë të çakorduar..

Me këta zëra bëhen çudira,
Ja vlen ti kesh roje në vreshtë.
Çoban me dhi nëpër rrëpira,
Në shtegëtim zile për deshtë.*

----------


## gjakushi

*KUR SHKRUAN E FLET PELUSH TENEQJA*


*Kur shkruan e flet Pelush Teneqja
Kënaqen Millanët, Pepët, Zoranët e Paria !
se i shkëlqen në kokë shapka jo qeçja
në vargje krrokama e shterpësia!

I kujton Pelush Tenqja vitet , i ikën larg!
Mbeti të turfullojë në një dhomë kotec !
Një mall miras i vjedhur treti si varg
si mbeti asgjë pos mjekrrës si kec !


Pelush!Nuk ka mirase nga jetimja Demire
S'mund të thirresh Aga! Jevgu i Çukës Ti!
Pos vargjeve të shfrmit me vlera hirre
Do te mbesish mellasi në kusi!

Sa i madh dukesh me shkarravinat Profet
Gjeniu i Rrapit për këto dekada !
Sa herë që arat t'i morën e të lan ibret
- U shpalle martir Fekali me rrebelet grada!


Sa bukur të kënduan Radat , Duditë
derisa të lan pa brekë plot morra !
Për dreq si të paskan ndjekur tragjeditë
nga shumë pushtete e horra!

Të erdhen e të dhunuan në konak !
Uh! Të poshtërit ata që të ngacmuan !
I ndershmi i shtepisë që i përshurre në oxhak
Sa keq në nder të dëshperuan!

E kuptoj Pelush ! Dukesh lëvore limoni !
E kuptoj se nga varri ke dal si xhenaze !
Ato që kaluan keto dekada - ju  i kujtoni
Kaq ishin! Mbaruan! Keni mundesi për taze?!

Keni te shitni qoshet se Suada do Liqen
E di këtë verë ku i bëri  pushimet ?!
Prandaj ty diçka të shkon e të vjen
Ngadalë bre eunuk ! Kjo nuk është poezia?!

Të mjerë janë të tjerit , ti i madhi Profet !
Përse dukesh cung i mbetur në kotec ?
Sa keq te Rrapi asnjë nuk të pret,
Mekërron i morrosur si kec!

Do të vijnë ditë të mira , mos u dëshpëro !
Ani se do të behesh rrebel , je zemërgjerë !
I ke të dashurat ti , pa ndal këndo,
Ke hargjuar për to një mall të terë !


Kur shkruan e flet Pelush Teneqja
Kënaqen Millanët, Pepët, Zoranët e Paria !
se i shkëlqen në kokë shapka jo qeçja
në vargje krrokama e shterpësia!*

----------


## riza2008

*As gjë s'më duhet....


Këtu as gjë nuk po më duhet,
As gjë nuk gjëj vërtetë.
Dhe nata s'di pse po më druhet,
Si edhe dita vetë.

S'po e kuptoj ç'kërkojnë sytë
Dhe shpirti im fisnik.
Ndoshta kërkojnë një udhë të dytë,
Një udhërrëfyes mik...*

----------


## riza2008

*Tingëllim i vjetër.....


Më grish që larg një tingëllim i vjetër,
Që ndoshta do harrohet pak më von.
Një tjetër hon e kthen në tingull tjetër
Dhe veshi im të dy po i dëgjon.

Ky brez s'besoj ta mbajë të gjallë kujtimin,
Atë ç'ka ndodhur për pesëdhjetë vjetë.
Era e çmëndur e risjell harbimin,
Nëpër rrugica, qytet më qytet.

Freskinë e ëndrrës un' e sjell çdo ditë,
Ashtu si vetë ata që sot marshojnë.
Ky tingëllim çdo orë më del në pritë,
Si himn hajdutësh honet ma dërgojnë.*

----------


## riza2008

*S'jam....


S'jam as egërsirë, as lepur i butë,
Jam veç rrugëtar në udhëkryq.
Këto që dëgjoj m'i hoqën trutë
Dhe më lanë mjeran e më lanë qyq.

Sot po përpiqem të ngrej statutin tim,
Me nene e gërma nënë nene.
Më pas s'pranoj as një mendim,
S'pranoj që uji të futet në themele.*

----------


## riza2008

*Nuk m'u ndanë....


Ankimet në jetë vërtet nuk m'u ndanë.
Ankohet komshiu: Kam zhurmë në pallat?!
Ankohet i majti: Më bënë hatanë,
Ma vodhën lirinë,njerzit malukatë.

Ankohet pushteti : S'më mbështet e majta?!
Ankohet shoferi: S'gjëj vënd për parkim?!
Ikën ditë e turbullt dhe afrohet nata,
Zgjohet ëndërrthyer dielli në agim.

Ankohem dhe vetë dhe ndjehem i lodhur,
Kockat më rënkojnë nga koha me shi.
Hëna buzlivadhit si dhelpër e ndodhur,
Pranë një qymezi që ka zënë pusi.

Ankime të kota,ankime me bazë,
Shurdhëri e madhe,qorrsokak pa fund.
Rrotullohet koha si një rrethunazë,
Si një lum i vrullshëm që merr ç'far të mund.*

----------


## riza2008

*Lëmsh të tëra.....

Eci rrugve duke u shtyrë,
Në mëndje gjëra koti.
Kjo botë jarane pa fytyrë,
O,unë nuk jam i zoti.

S'e ndaj të ligun nga i miri,
Më duken lëmsh të tëra.
Kur s'ngjaj nga ty- më thot i biri.
Në jetë kuptoj shum' gjëra....*

----------


## riza2008

*Rrugica ime........


Përsëri të bukur të kam gjetur,
Je rrugica ime kalldrëmshtruar.
Zemra mal më bëhet që ke mbetur,
Prap e pastër dhe hijelëshuar.

Dëshmimtaria ime ti ke qënë,
Që fëmijë,dersa u bëra burrë.
Sipër teje flejta dhe pa ngrënë
Dhe i lodhur s'tu ankova kurrë.

Erdha prap i plakur tek kjo udhë,
Un' i thinjur ti barmbuluar.
I përlotur t'u ula në gjunjë
Dhe si foshnjë, të përkëdhel me duar.*

----------


## riza2008

*Ky qytet....


Ky qytet, ndoshta ka me mijra zëra.
Zëra të lashtë e zëra të rinj.
Disa i veçoj nga e tëra,
Për disa të tjerë,ndes qirinj.

Ah,sikur një zë,veç një zë,
Të ishte zë i kthjellët,zë poeti.
Mes turmës do ta dalloja që çke me të,
Nga zëri i çjerrë i një deputeti.

Ku janë zërat e ëmbël vargëzus,
Që rrallë shfaqen në qytetin tim,
Un' gjithmonë i pyes,gjithmonë  i lus,
Ti japin frymë jetës,që është në lëngim.*

----------


## riza2008

*Në ëndërr....

M'u duk sikur ecia rrugës lakuriq
Dhe të gjith me gisht drejtuar drejt meje.
Më flet një zë i njohur: Ne jemi miq,
S'ke përse i futesh kësaj beteje?!

Ky dashamirës s'di nga dreqin doli,
Hedh syt' vërdall s'përpëlit njeri.
Nga pema lart, zogu sqepin nxorri,
Me cicërimë më thot: Un' jam si ty.

Nga cicërima ëndrra m'u largua
I përgjumur shikoj trupin tim.
Kjo ëndërr turpi s'di pse m'u afrua,
Kur jashtë bie borë,fryn dhe një thëllim.*

----------


## riza2008

*Pas kaq vitesh.....


Ka gjëra që koha i lë në harresë,
S'kujtohen dhe humbasin si gjilpëra në kashtë.
Dikur,për dikë,kishja debulesë,
Tani, se di, ku jeton dhe a është.

Kujtimin e saj ëndrra ma zbuloi,
Pas kaq e kaq vitesh,ma solli përballë.
Ajo flokë gjatë si pëndë palloi,
Un,si fletë e tharë, që lundron mbi valë.

Ajo më thoshte : Kush je ti vallë?!
Unë i thoshja : Po ti kush je?
Ëndra , na solli prapë, ballëpërballë,
Të shkrrumbuar të dyve nga e  njëjta rrufe.*

----------


## riza2008

*

Ti......

Ti që ecën i shkujdesur,
Herë pas here ndalesh dhe dëgjon.
Të vjen si furtunë,si zë i mpleksur,
Zëri i një të njohuri me megafon?!

Ty, të bën përshtypje toni i tia.
Herë i zbutur herë në kup të qiellit.
Menjëherë të përqafon mërzia
Dhe shkrihesh si rrëshirë nën rrezet e diellit.

E vret mëndien thua :Ç'i ka ndodhur?!
Kushedi ç'i ka shkrepur në kokë?
Ndoshta natën nga ballkoni hedhur
Dhe memoria i është bërë copë.

Ndoshta është sëmurë nga karrikja
Dhe me të në hall të math ka rënë.
Ç'far ti thuash s'i qaset as mikja,
E përbuz e thot : E kam  të lënë.

Ndaj ti zotri vazhdo i lirë,
Lëre zërin pas në ndonjë pritë.
S'e dëgjon, është puna më e mirë,
Zëri tij më ngjan me një komit.*

----------


## riza2008

*Më thot vargu.....

Ma jep muza,shkruaj vargje,
Shkruaj libra,zhgarravis.
Ma do malli e puth pragje
Dhe si erë e ngrohtë lëviz.

Ma do halli,loton syri
Dhe me lotin bashkjetoj.
Terri natës del nga pylli,
Si gjahtari me langonj.

Ma do koha të qesh buza
Dhe me qeshjen të këndoj.
Më thot vargu të rroj muza
Dhe si muzë të shtegëtoj.*

----------


## riza2008

*Vjen një kohë......

Vjen një kohë që turpi s'pika ujë,
Zakonisht kur bëhesh person VIP.
Tridhjet herë në ditë ndërron lekurë,
Njëqind herë në vit ndërron partitë.

E ku njihet turpi nga një VIP.
Turp nuk ka as kur ka gruan k.....ë.
Mjafton shkallët një nga një ti ngjit
Dhe sikur, të jenë larë me shurrë.

Është kjo kohë që pjell të tillë kallupa,
Është fabrikë që nxjerr me porosi.
I shikoj e më ngjallet krupa,
I dëgjoj e mbyll veshë dhe sy.*

----------


## riza2008

*Ua them ta dini......

Gabuat zotri që trokitët tek unë,
Ndoshta në një vënd tjetër duhet trokitur.
Unë ndjej ftohtë dhe kur flë gjumë
Dhe friksohem,kur më vini pa pritur.

Këtu s'kam as drita,as ujë.
Jetë shpelle po bëj disa vjetë.
Ua them ta dini këtë katraurë,
Se as kush s'kujtohet,as dreqi vetë.

Ma thoni ç'të bëj unë fatkeqi,
Sonte me ju në errësirë?!
Ç'patët? Ç'dreqi ju gjeti.....
Që më gjetët gjallë,pa ngrënë e pa pirë.....*

----------


## riza2008

*Dëshirat time s'kanë më vlerë..........(Çaste dëshpërimi)


Dëshirat time s'kanë më vlerë,
M'u lodhën ëndrrat përgjithnjë.
Kjo jetë, më ngeli në derë
Dhe mallkoj veten për këtë.

Jetën time të bleruar,
E vyshku kjo stuhi e fatit.
Jetoj një jetë të ngatërruar,
Ndaj fundin pres e them : Jam gati.

Kështu në jetën rrjepacake,
Ku drita s'ka,veç errësirë.
Një yll i zbehtë,nuk sjellka fate
Një fund i tmerrshëm të bëka mirë.*

----------


## riza2008

*Në se doni......

Gjahtar' i zoti,s'vret mjelma në liqen,
Se mjelma dihet që nuk vritet.
Një derr i egër vritet nuk e them,
Se në këtë kohë nga derrat ç'far nuk pritet.

Por derrat nuk vriten me saçme qëni,
As me artikuj gazetash kritikë.
Në se doni Shqipërinë ta bëni,
Operoni trurin dhe zvëndësoni turinjtë.*

----------


## riza2008

S*'vlen për mua.....

Çdo gjë e re xhaketë e vjetër,
Tek një poet moderrn i kohës.
Një varg i ri me një stil tjetër,
Ardhur vërdall rreth metaforës.

Kjo gjë nuk vlen aspak për mua,
Dëshira ime ka tjetër normë.
Çdo varg të vjershës të thjeshtë e dua,
Të plotkuptimtë përmbajtje,formë.*

----------

